# Tub Spout Won't Stick



## Homero (Nov 27, 2010)

Looong time lurker, first time poster. I've had a _ton_ of questions answered through here, been very beneficial since I bought my house. But now I have something that seems so simple to fix, it's mind numbing.

The other day I was washing my dog in my bathroom tub. Being as he hates baths, he jumped around, and when he did, he knocked loose the spout. I was able to press the it back into the pipe, but it's loose and just hangs there. When water comes out, it's fine, but as soon as I turn the shower portion on, the pushes the spout off. 

I want to push the spout in, but I'm afraid of snapping/bending/breaking doing damage that is beyond my scope of skills, to the pipe. Is it as simple as just pushing it really really hard, or am I missing something.

Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Nov 27, 2010)

The fitting is similar to a shark bite plumbing fitting.  It sounds like the teeth on the fitting have broken or the section of pipe where the spout used to bite onto is not reusable.  Remove the spout and see if all the teeth are present or press it on with more force.  If that doesn't work and the spout is not damaged, cut about 1/8th-1/4" inch off the end of the pipe and press it back into place.  This will cause the spout to bite into a new section of pipe.  All else fails, just by a new one, they are relatively cheap.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 29, 2010)

How about posting a picture of what you have going on?

The spout should either screw on or, slip on with a locking screw holding it in place.

Have a good read here.


----------



## Homero (Nov 29, 2010)

Redwood said:


> How about posting a picture of what you have going on?
> 
> The spout should either screw on or, slip on with a locking screw holding it in place.
> 
> Have a good read here.




Good idea. Here's what I'm working with. 

Picasa Web Albums - Homero Barragan

Picasa Web Albums - Homero Barragan

Thanks for the info so far, folks!


----------



## Redwood (Nov 30, 2010)

A little blurry but it looks like a slip on spout.
There should be a locking screw that can be tightened through the drain slot at the bottom of the spout against the wall.


----------



## Homero (Dec 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> A little blurry but it looks like a slip on spout.
> There should be a locking screw that can be tightened through the drain slot at the bottom of the spout against the wall.



Sorry for the blurriness. Upon inspecting the spout, it looks like it was a locking screw, but the screw portion is the portion is the part that is snapped and stuck in the spout. Does that sound possible? I've tried to take a few more pictures, but they don't really show it very well.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 2, 2010)

No it is not snapped off it is part of the spout.

The screw locks the spout in place on the copper stub out.


----------



## handyguys (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking at the picture it looks like, maybe, the part with the screw is actually missing, maybe. Homro - If there is no screw then just get a new spout, they are cheap.


----------

